# 2nd,3rd,and 4rth deer licenses



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The applications for extra licenses are due the 12th.For those interested in getting more than one deer license all of the apps have to be mailed by Tuesday.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm starting to wonder why I applied not only for second but a third permit. Except that they can be used for muzzleloader season. Maybe we should start a "feed the hungry" drive like some states have started already.


----------

